# What TV Show Are You Watching?



## flletcher (Jun 7, 2015)

I've been watching Heroes from season one..I got up to season 4 a long time ago and i eventually lost track of where i was so yea, later is better than never  but im on the final few episodes so ive also picked up the office as well...although that will be over quickly becuase of their stupid 20 minute episodes D: and with the flash season 1 over I dont know what to do with my life anymore! D:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm re-watching Hyper Police. Tommy is so damn cute <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't watch much TV shows. Youtube seems to have replaced my television.

"How it's made" perhaps?


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm currently watching the X-Files from the beginning. I've never watched the whole series from beginning to end, so I'd like to get caught up before the new episodes come out.

Other than that, I usually don't watch a lot of TV shows in general. Too time consuming.


----------



## flletcher (Jun 7, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't watch much TV shows. Youtube seems to have replaced my television.
> 
> "How it's made" perhaps?



ah yes...the thing to watch when youre bored and clicking on suggested videos xP


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2015)

flletcher said:


> ah yes...the thing to watch when youre bored and clicking on suggested videos xP



Oh so we all have that moment? Cool XD


----------



## Kinharia (Jun 7, 2015)

TV shows hrm... I guess I watch The Simpsons every so often but then again I prefare to watch Youtube.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 7, 2015)

Well I'm watching a ton of shows right now, if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Well I'm watching a ton of shows right now, if that's what you're getting at.



Let me make some popcorn while you compose a list of it.


----------



## flletcher (Jun 7, 2015)

you know i wish the tomorrow people wasnt cancelled..i kinda liked that show..


----------



## zinski (Jun 7, 2015)

I've been watching Diagnosis: Murder recently. Caught it on TV one day and really I just got hooked then. Thinking of giving Columbo a watch soon.


----------



## flletcher (Jun 7, 2015)

zinski said:


> I've been watching Diagnosis: Murder recently. Caught it on TV one day and really I just got hooked then. Thinking of giving Columbo a watch soon.



I haven't actually watched TV in aaages, everything i watch is online on my computer


----------



## HaloTennis (Jun 7, 2015)

Blue Bloods :3


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jun 7, 2015)

House of Cards
Game of Thrones 
The Walking Dead
House M.D.

I might start watching True Detectives if its any good.


----------



## flletcher (Jun 7, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> House of Cards
> Game of Thrones
> The Walking Dead
> House M.D.
> ...



Meh, i stopped watching the walking dead a while ago..just got too slow and boring


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jun 7, 2015)

flletcher said:


> Meh, i stopped watching the walking dead a while ago..just got too slow and boring



How far did you get? I need to start season 4. I'll admit, its not as interesting as GoT or House M.D., but i wouldn't say its boring. Guess zombie apocalypses isn't for everyone


----------



## Astrium (Jun 7, 2015)

_Dexter_, _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_, _Angel_, _The Walking Dead_, and _American Horror Story: Murder House_â€‹.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 7, 2015)

House of Cards
The Leftovers
Naked and Afraid
South Park
Family Guy
American Dad
Bob's Burgers
Through the Wormhole
Bar Rescue
Intervention
Sportscenter
30 for 30
Law and Order
Law and Order: SVU
Law and Order: Criminal Intent 
Major Crimes
The Closer
Various cartoons on Nickelodeon, Cartoon Network, Disney XD and Discovery Family
Assassination Classroom
One Piece
Death Parade 
Food Wars
SAO II
Nobunagun


----------



## Astrium (Jun 7, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Law and Order
> Law and Order: SVU
> Law and Order: Criminal Intent



No, *bad*â€‹.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jun 7, 2015)

Astrium said:


> No, *bad*â€‹.



No, Law and Order: UK, *bad*


----------



## Sylox (Jun 7, 2015)

Criminal Intent is my favorite in the entire series.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2015)

Sylox said:


> South Park
> Family Guy
> American Dad
> Bob's Burgers



We're gonna be bestest of friends XD


----------



## flletcher (Jun 7, 2015)

I actually prefer american dad than any other cartoon


----------



## Taralack (Jun 7, 2015)

flletcher said:


> I haven't actually watched TV in aaages, everything i watch is online on my computer



Man, I've been like that for years. Free to air tv is shit, cable is too expensive and riddled with ads, downloading/streaming is the way to go. Although these days I dunno if you count Netflix as "watching tv".

Since you mentioned The Flash, I assume you've watched Green Arrow and Gotham too?

I'm currently watching:
Helix
Game of Thrones

Watching soon:
The Last Ship
Sens8


----------



## flletcher (Jun 7, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Man, I've been like that for years. Free to air tv is shit, cable is too expensive and riddled with ads, downloading/streaming is the way to go. Although these days I dunno if you count Netflix as "watching tv".
> 
> Since you mentioned The Flash, I assume you've watched Green Arrow and Gotham too?
> 
> ...



Havent watch the arrow or gotham yet..i will probably end up watching those very soon but i completely forgot about some supernatural episode i havent watched yet...should probably catch up on those


----------



## Taralack (Jun 7, 2015)

Actually I also forgot I am watching Fortitude.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 8, 2015)

Cycling thru every season of southpark. For the 6th time. 

Then on the side I watch csi, bones and elementary. Planning on catching up to criminal minds and ncis. Didn't like scorpion and grace point.


----------



## flletcher (Jun 8, 2015)

I just finished heroes and now i dont know what to do with my life...


----------



## Zenia (Jun 8, 2015)

Currently I am rewatching Scrubs, CSI Miami (I never watched all of it before) and House on Netflix. I am also watching GoT. Everything else is on break now.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jun 8, 2015)

flletcher said:


> I just finished heroes and now i dont know what to do with my life...



So was it good? I watched the first season when it came out and liked it, but never got a chance to continue it.


----------



## flletcher (Jun 8, 2015)

Chrysocyon said:


> So was it good? I watched the first season when it came out and liked it, but never got a chance to continue it.




The seasons definitely start going down hill from the first one and season 4 is pretty boring but 2 and 3 arent that bad


----------

